# Roccat Kave Mic Rauscht extrem



## Siffer81 (13. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem neuen Roccat Kave Headset, und zwar hab ich ein ganz extremes rauschen und knacken wenn ich das Mic des Kave einschalte, wenn ichs Mute oder abnehme ist still, aber wenn man es aktiviert rauscht es extrem, Die Soka ist eine X-FI Titanium mit neusten Treiber, und System ist Vista Ultimate 64

Hab zum Test mein altes Sennheiser PC160 angeschlossen und da rauscht das Mic nicht, daher denke ich das dass Mic des Kave defekt sein könnte.

Weiss jemand ne mögliche Lösung oder so oder soll ich das Kave am besten dem Händler zurückbringen?

Edit: hab bissel gegooglet in ein Bericht eines Users gefunden der auch das Kave hat und genau dass selbe Problem hatt und meinte dass das Mic minderwertig sei, anscheinend hat Roccat beim Mic gespart, schade. währe sonst klanglich und so ein echt sehr gutes Headset.

Greetz


----------



## TobiMontana (18. August 2009)

rauschen ist generell immer da! jetzt ist nur die frage wie minimal das ist.

da bei headsets usw ja ein vorverstärker fehlt den man norm braucht um ein mikrofon zu benutzen, wird das anders kompensiert und von so gaming soundkarten wird dann die lautstärke geboostet. das erzeugt je nachdem mehr oder weniger rauschen! 

wenn allerdings dein anderes headset mit weniger rauschen(in deinen ohren nichtmal hörbar) funktioniert, vermute ich das das jetzige doch qualitativ minderwertiger ist!

hörproben wären vllt. auch hilfreich um das problem genauer einzugrenzen.


----------



## DrSin (18. August 2009)

Zumal das Kave schon das Signal verstärkt, und ein(!) unser schreibt was und alle schwimmen mit.
Beim Kollegen hat es Anfangs auch tierisch gerauscht, den Fehler haben wir zwar nicht direkt gefunden aber er hatte in den X-Fi Settings das Mic um 10db angehoben.

Er hatte dann entnervt Vista neu installiert, nun ist es weg.
Ich denken viel mehr das es an den X-Fi Treibern liegt.
Unter Win 7 konnte ich je nach Treiberversion das Mic gar nicht nutzen.

Edit:
Wenns ein Onlineshop war kannst du es einschicken, beim lokalen Händler (bei uns zB Mediamarkt oder Saturn) bekommt man bei einer Reklamation direkt ein neues.


----------



## Siffer81 (18. August 2009)

Mic Einstellungen mit bissel +db Anhebung und so hab ich auch schon versucht, bringt nix zudem rauscht es ned immer gleich, manchmal nur leise dann plötzlich wieder ganz laut und knirscht und knackt, dann wieder weniger zudem werden diese geräusche übertragen, meine TS kollegen haben sich letztes mal jedenfalls beschwert über die geräusche, aber häufig ist es so stark dass mann es wirklich fast ned aushält, ich will hier das Roccat Kave ned schlecht machen oder so, es ist sonst klanglich und so ein echt gutes Headset, vielleicht hatte ich einfach Pech und ein Modell mit mängel erwischt, vielleicht ist dass nur ne seltene Ausnahme und die anderen sind gut.

Naja, werde das Headset mal bei einem Kollege testen, der hatt ne andere Soundkarte ned ne Xfi, wenn bei dem auch so rauscht und knackt dann ist es sicher ein defekt und kein Problem der Treiber oder so.

Greetz


----------

